# Found yesterday....



## Stefstaunton (May 2, 2021)

This bottle found on the grounds of what used to be a maternity hospital and before that was a leper hospital and famine infirmary.  Poison is embossed on both sides of the bottle.   It is still corked with a very black substance that is grit like inside.  Glass has bubbles and uneven base.   Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 3, 2021)

What brand is it? Also looks quite nice from the pictures


----------



## Stefstaunton (May 3, 2021)

I actually have no idea what brand it is....the bottle seams are obvious but don't go onto the neck and it seems quite crude in design....but I think this is because of its age.   Is it bad that I want to pop the Cork out to see what's inside....though with poison on both sides....prob not a good idea!    Wondering if it could date to between 1840-1880 as that was when the leper hospital / famine infirmary were situated on the grounds where it was found....


----------



## bottles_inc (May 3, 2021)

Very nice poison. Shame about the lip


----------



## Poison_Us (May 19, 2021)

I love it when a bottle I know I’ve seen shows up that I can’t remember . Forces me to go through my books again. The design tells me English in origin. Looks like the Flutes go up to the shoulder on one side but only half way on the other?  Any embossing on the base?


----------



## Poison_Us (May 19, 2021)

And how tall is it? It’s so I can catalog this size.  It’s a KC-130, btw. Listed as Scarce.


----------

